# Hi everyone



## tts-tom (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi, I have been looking around the site for a couple of weeks now and after reading through all the comments I have finally ordered a TTS in phantom black .

So I figured it was about time I registered.

Thanks for the useful info.

Tom


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

You will not regret it !! Great car.

Welcome.

Jim


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome next step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

